# 14.1hh 17-19yr Palomino mare TBx - Any info



## Montys_Mum (8 September 2011)

She was last seen for sale on horsemart being sold from west yorkshire. She is a very pretty mare. Amazing jumping pony but a little strong and very forward. if any one knows anything it would be great to know how shes doing.






known as Flo/Florida


----------



## Ellemoo (28 November 2011)

did she have a freezemark? looks like a mare i used to own and description matches, did you know her before 2003?


----------

